# I Got Mt P.1 !!!!!!!



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

hey, i am SOOO excited, i finally got my new p.1. I am in love! me and steezy_g got a call today from our LBS and picked 'em up! what do you think of it!?!?! the fork feels really nice btw, and ss is GREAT. we are going to the indoor skatepark on monday and I will get some pics and visd up then! Whats even better, it wasnt suppsed to come until 6 days!


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Nice bike man. go ride er!!


----------



## sandyP1 (Jun 20, 2006)

cool. i have a friend that got his before christmas. its a pretty good ride to. watch out for chain stretch cuz thats common w/ the nine speed chain they put on there.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Ride it like you stole it dude. Stoked for you. Looking forward to those pics and vids!


----------



## steezy_g (Jan 1, 2007)

*Ahhhh P1 Is Mine!!!!*

so Ya. Ontario And I Got The Bikes!! And Are Super Stoked.:thumbsup: Talent Skatepark (the Indoor One) Is Waiting!!! here Are Some Pics!!!!!!!    

















































ye yeeeeeeeeeeeeah


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

yea syeezy_g!! we both got the same bikes as we were in pretty much the smae money and skill situation. 

thanks snaky! ur nemesis is totally tight too!
sandy, what do you mean about the chain?
cummings, i would ride 'er, but snow gets in my way here in VT, but skiings fuunnn, the indoor skate park will be sooo much fun on monday ill be sure to get some riding pics up then!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

ontario_bike said:


> yea syeezy_g!! we both got the same bikes as we were in pretty much the smae money and skill situation.
> 
> thanks snaky! ur nemesis is totally tight too!
> sandy, what do you mean about the chain?
> cummings, i would ride 'er, but snow gets in my way here in VT, but skiings fuunnn, the indoor skate park will be sooo much fun on monday ill be sure to get some riding pics up then!


With use a chain stretches(litterally). This will cause problems with the drivetrain especially on a singlespeed one because the chain they put on there is not meant to withstand the amount of torque singlespeeding puts out.

It's okay though, ride it as is. You may have to have a link removed after a bit, either that or move the wheel back in the dropouts so you keep good tension on the chain.


----------



## revmonkey (Jun 5, 2005)

so you guys bought the same bikes?

ontario as in ontario canada or ontario california? kuz i live in ontario canada, p.2 cromo in my sig.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

sweet rev monkey. i live in vermont,but i spend the summers in Thunder Bay Ontario on lake superior at my canp. thats where my dads fam. grew up, so all of my cousins are there!


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

hey ontario, i like your RED moutain poster in the first pic, u snowboader right? and nice bike both of u


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

Now just add a Gryo XL and a stemthru for the front brake!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

have a link to the gyro thing red?
and paintballer, yea i got that poster at a warren miller when i was in edmonton ALBERTA visiting my half sister. i ski but its all good!


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

ontario_bike said:


> have a link to the gyro thing red?
> and paintballer, yea i got that poster at a warren miller when i was in edmonton ALBERTA visiting my half sister. i ski but its all good!


Alberta is awsome most of my faimlys from there, and warren miller movies are soooooooooooooooo good, thats whati hope the collective guys can eventually do, did u see the most recent one, were the guy does the 277(i think) clif drop?


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

yea i saw that! it was sick!!! it was actually 255ft but i get it!!!


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

http://www.odysseybmx.com/catalog/index.php?list=Gyros

Info there. I did this on my Endro HT. It has gears so I had to use a really long der. cable setup. (they don't make a der. Gryo setup yet) It looks like really big boobs sticking out front. It works. Using a Dura Ace rear der. and a Ultgra cassette. This is a trippy setup.


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh yea! You have to buy the xtra long bottom cable for it to reach the rear disc. The star nut with a cable thru you can get the BMX section of your LBS.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

well, i think i;ll leave it be for a while, but thats definately something i want to look into


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

That looks awesome dude, go ride the hell out of it!

I wouldn't do anything to the bike right now. Especially the gyro, they just make a bike more complicated. Maybe remove the front brake.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

yea, i was thinking aboout taking off the front brake vinny, but i think i want to keep it for a while 4 doing endos and other front brake involved trikks


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

2 words, Foot Jam


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

You could do the stem through for the front brake and just a long cable for the back. Then you can do bar spins! Just remember to spin the opposite way the second time!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> With use a chain stretches(litterally). This will cause problems with the drivetrain especially on a singlespeed one because the chain they put on there is not meant to withstand the amount of torque singlespeeding puts out.
> 
> It's okay though, ride it as is. You may have to have a link removed after a bit, either that or move the wheel back in the dropouts so you keep good tension on the chain.


I don't think the chain will stretch enough to remove a full link. All chains will stretch though. Even SS chains. Just shift the wheels back in the dropouts a bit.

I wouldn't bother with a gyro. They destroy the feel of many brakes. Just run a long length of housing. Just route the front brake through the steerer. You'll need a different starnut and a hollow compression bolt. There's probably enough housing for the rear now to do one spin.

So... how are you two going to be able to tell your bikes apart?


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

mann, i wish we didnt have snow now,  but i guess ill just have to be patient like I was waiting for the bike! the indoor skatepark on monday will be soo much funn,

thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

ontario_bike said:


> mann, i wish we didnt have snow now,  but i guess ill just have to be patient like I was waiting for the bike! the indoor skatepark on monday will be soo much funn,
> 
> thanks for the comments guys!


Hey, count yourself lucky, I waited for 4 months for the frame, I have to wait another week or two for the fork to show up, another week or two for all the parts and the build up to happen, then another 2 months or so for the snow to melt.

The waiting game sucks!:thumbsup:

In the end it's worth every minute of it.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

i totally know what you mean snaky. i had to wait about 1 month for this bike of mine! but now, im glad i waited evry second of it and dint jump on some crap offer from another shop.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

thebigred67 said:


> Now just add a Gryo XL and a stemthru for the front brake!!!:thumbsup:


or not....


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

thebigred67 said:


> Oh yea! You have to buy the xtra long bottom cable for it to reach the rear disc. The star nut with a cable thru you can get the BMX section of your LBS.


Please dont do what big reds sayin--> gyro, new derailer= gay. 
That thing is pimp already. yea post up them skatepark pics, im lookin forward to em. Only suggestion to make it look abit better for both of you, angle your set up abit.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

cummings said:


> Please dont do what big reds sayin--> gyro, new derailer= gay.
> That thing is pimp already. yea post up them skatepark pics, im lookin forward to em. Only suggestion to make it look abit better for both of you, angle your set up abit.


yea cummings, i angled mine up a bit a while ago today. steezy_g's was like SUPER horizontal though! so i told him how to do that. we are both so excited to have these bikes and to ride 'em at the parkkk.


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

cummings said:


> Please dont do what big reds sayin--> gyro, new derailer= gay.
> That thing is pimp already. yea post up them skatepark pics, im lookin forward to em. Only suggestion to make it look abit better for both of you, angle your set up abit.


Huh? It is a single speed. I was talking about my bike. And thanks for your NSHO. That kinda gay is spelled Ghey. LOL:nono:


----------



## Psycle151 (Dec 20, 2005)

Chains don't literally stretch. The rollers simply wear away under all that load/friction. The nine speed chain can handle torque as well as any singlespeed chain. But it's not ideal because the narrower width makes it more finicky with chainline issues.


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

sweet rides, but why do those petals look like they are plastic to me?


----------



## steezy_g (Jan 1, 2007)

ya trevorh, the pedals looked like plastic when i first looked at the bike, but they are metal. it says on teh specs of the bike. they arent great but they will do.

i know the bikes looks great right now... but does anyone have any suggestions to make them look *really* fresh??


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

i think if i had a brown fork it would look sick ... what do you guys think about getting it painted?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Psycle151 said:


> Chains don't literally stretch. The rollers simply wear away under all that load/friction. The nine speed chain can handle torque as well as any singlespeed chain. But it's not ideal because the narrower width makes it more finicky with chainline issues.


what? you have no clue what you are talking about...


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

steezy_g said:


> i know the bikes looks great right now... but does anyone have any suggestions to make them look *really* fresh??


put your feet on the pedals and your hands on the grips, then smile. :thumbsup:

then remove all reflectors and ALL stickers, and please never again refer to the bikes like they are your twin little sisters, I personally would be pissed if my good friend got the same ride as I did.

and ontario, below me, I think you're starin' at your bike too much, gotta get on her and quit criticizin'! but yeah, I dig brown forks, but I'm biased here...  brown suga' how come you taste so good now... just like a young girl should now... oh wait, that had nothing to do with biking...


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Suggestions:

-Take off the front brake
-Angle the seat up
-Take off all reflectors
-Ride the hell out of it!


----------



## steezy_g (Jan 1, 2007)

hey BikeSATORI 

ontario and i decided to get the same bike, we think its sick.

duh we are going to look at them a lot-- we havent even had them for 48 hours yet.

so YOU stop critisizing!


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

ojai ...do you think my seat (from the very first pic) should be angled higher too?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

steezy_g said:


> hey BikeSATORI
> 
> ontario and i decided to get the same bike, we think its sick.
> 
> ...


It's cute, I'm very happy for you and your new relationship.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

actually, bike satori, i think its good that we got the same bikes. as ppl who r a bit newer to the whole dj scene, it will be easier to help eachother learn ew ****, since we can directly relate to eachoher


----------



## mynameisalex29 (Aug 3, 2006)

****in sick as hell dude the green frame is sick with the skulls at the bottom of it


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

yea, i love the paint job. but, its one of those bike where ppl, HATE it or LOVE it. i think its sick too. great bike!


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

ontario_bike said:


> have a link to the gyro thing red?
> and paintballer, yea i got that poster at a warren miller when i was in edmonton ALBERTA visiting my half sister. i ski but its all good!


hey next time your in edmonton, shoot me a pm and maybe we can get a ride in


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

*umm ...*



BikeSATORI said:


> put your feet on the pedals and your hands on the grips, then smile. :thumbsup:
> 
> then remove all reflectors and ALL stickers, and please never again refer to the bikes like they are your twin little sisters, I personally would be pissed if my good friend got the same ride as I did.
> 
> and ontario, below me, I think you're starin' at your bike too much, gotta get on her and quit criticizin'! but yeah, I dig brown forks, but I'm biased here...  brown suga' how come you taste so good now... just like a young girl should now... oh wait, that had nothing to do with biking...


bike satori, i dont know how stupid u are, but im not gonna go ride a brand new bike in the snowy streets of VT


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

ontario_bike said:


> actually, bike satori, i think its good that we got the same bikes. as ppl who r a bit newer to the whole dj scene, it will be easier to help eachother learn ew ****, since we can directly relate to eachoher


hey man, I'm actually stoked for you two, you both got excellent bikes that are stylin', the green is sick. it was just getting played out, and I posted up an opinion on it, that's all, no worries... now as long as you both don't start making the exact same mods, or color changes, I won't complain anymore...


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

and no, we wont. i think im goin brown and gold and hes goin white


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

ontario_bike said:


> bike satori, i dont know how stupid u are, but im not gonna go ride a brand new bike in the snowy streets of VT


i just got back from a ride, and we are sitting at about a 18 inches of snow....go ride


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

ontario_bike said:


> bike satori, i dont know how stupid u are, but im not gonna go ride a brand new bike in the snowy streets of VT


whoa there young gun, you best be steppin' DOWN, checkity check yo'self before you wreckity wreck yo'self. gettin' on my nerves...


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

no wayy freerider! im too scared to wreck it in the first week!


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> whoa there young gun, you best be steppin' DOWN, checkity check yo'self before you wreckity wreck yo'self. gettin' on my nerves...


satori layin down the sick rhymes


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

ontario_bike said:


> no wayy freerider! im too scared to wreck it in the first week!


if you wreck the bike because you threw it down on some snow, you need to find yourself a new hobby.

i remember when i got my first bike, it was late november, on a cold and wintery night....nevermind, different story

i got my bike late novemebr within 2 weeks i got hit by a car because it was too icy for either of us to stop...these bikes are made for abuse, i had no damage to my bike or me, the car had a cracked bumper and a cracked headlight. my bike was fine, my hip was bruised...and i rode away

these bikes are made for abuse...go ride


----------



## Psycle151 (Dec 20, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> what? you have no clue what you are talking about...


Okay Satori, enlighten me.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Psycle151 said:


> Okay Satori, enlighten me.


alright, first off sorry, I think that above response was a little harsh... but chains most obviously "stretch" from use, it is not just the roller or pin becoming worn. Look at a park chain stretch tool, or even for example, the old 12" ruler method, your brand new chain should have pins that fall exactly on the 1" and 12" point, a streched chain will not meet these points. the chain gets longer, not just fitting teeth more loosely with smaller pins... or fill me in, is that not what you were getting at?
alright, I don't have any numbers whatsoever on the torque handling capabilities of a 9spd chain vs. SS specific chain, so I can't talk much there, but my assumptions are obviously otherwise. (just guaging on several clydes breaking 9spd chains, then going back to 8spd, and similar issues with those braking smaller duty SS chains, then going to BMX ss chains...)
and for the chainline issues, a 9spd won't be nearly as likely to derail on a crooked chainline (it's what it is designed to do to a certain point) as a more laterally rigid SS chain that may be setup on a bike with an offset cog... either way thoug, it's definetly bad news and not going to be a smooth setup in the long run if crooked...
and just thought I'd mention, it doesn't look to me like resembling a 9spd chain on that P1??? but I could be wrong...


----------



## Psycle151 (Dec 20, 2005)

Satori: What are you saying exactly? Chain stretch is not stretch at all. The rollers wear down the rivets (pins), and that is what chain wear is all about.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Psycle151 said:


> Satori: What are you saying exactly? Chain stretch is not stretch at all. The rollers wear down the rivets (pins), and that is what chain wear is all about.


yeah??? what are you saying exactly? I didn't say it stretched like bubble gum, but it becomes longer.
try to put an old chain on a new sprocket, you won't be able to, since the old chain is longer and won't match up correctly... are you assuming I was talking about sideplates? communication breakdown here buddy.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

...lots of interesting stuff goin down in this thread. im stoked for both of you for getting sick bikes, the new p1's look like a great value. but, go show em some love snow or no snow and make changes after you get used to them and see what you do and don't like, make your own choices.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> It's cute, I'm very happy for you and your new relationship.


haha, its like couples wearing the same jump suits.

but, you cant say you wernt in love with your first bike, let em be...they shall calm down in a few days.


----------



## Psycle151 (Dec 20, 2005)

Satori, a worn chain never gets any longer. The rivet (pin) wear makes for a longer gap between the rollers. That's why it won't mesh with a new cog. I guess we're on the same page here though. I just get a lil' hyphy when someone says I don't know what I'm talking about, but won't back it up with anything. Don't take my word here. Have you heard of Sheldon Brown?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Psycle151 said:


> Satori, a worn chain never gets any longer. The rivet (pin) wear makes for a longer gap between the rollers. That's why it won't mesh with a new cog. I guess we're on the same page here though. I just get a lil' hyphy when someone says I don't know what I'm talking about, but won't back it up with anything. Don't take my word here. Have you heard of Sheldon Brown?


I'm sorry bro, I'm still not picking up what you are layin' down here... I'm not sure if it's just me being hard headed today or what, but I'm really trying to understand... you're obviously trying to explain it to me here... and have noted, in a respectful manner, which I should add, makes me try to believe even more...
and yes, of course I've heard of sheldon brown, anybody who bikes and traverses the internet has to have heard the name come up somewhere, and great site I should add, info wise, but for some reason, sheldon seems to bother me a little bit, haha....
but anyway, just looked up some chain maintenance things on his site that you referred to:

"Measuring Chain Wear
The standard way to measure chain wear is with a ruler or steel tape measure. This can be done without removing the chain from the bicycle. The normal technique is to measure a one-foot length, placing an inch mark of the ruler exactly in the middle of one rivet, then looking at the corresponding rivet 12 complete links away. On a new, unworn chain, this rivet will also line up exactly with an inch mark. With a worn chain, the rivet will be past the inch mark.
This gives a direct measurement of the wear to the chain, and an indirect measurement of the wear to the sprockets:

If the rivet is less than 1/16" past the mark, all is well.

If the rivet is 1/16" past the mark, you should replace the chain, but the sprockets are probably undamaged.

If the rivet is 1/8" past the mark, you have left it too long, and the sprockets (at least the favorite ones) will be too badly worn. If you replace a chain at the 1/8" point, without replacing the sprockets, it may run OK and not skip, but the worn sprockets will cause the new chain to wear much faster than it should, until it catches up with the wear state of the sprockets.

If the rivet is past the 1/8" mark, a new chain will almost certainly skip on the worn sprockets, especially the smaller ones."

Even sheldon refers to the old 12inch ruler method I was talking about in an above post... so, I guess I just don't understand how you say the chain doesn't get longer, but you are supposed to measure the length of the chain to see how much it has stretched... ?? yes, it just comes down to 1/16th and 1/8th of an inch we are talking, but whether it's 12" exactly, and 12 and 1/32nd of an inch, that's still longer than 12"... you see what I'm trying to say? stretch is goin' on somewhere.
it appears that he explains this as the side plates wearing into the pins, putting grooves in them, making the toleranes farther apart, and in coordination with wear on the teeth of the sprocket... am I missing something here in your view? where you say it doesn't get longer? I've experienced it with chains every passing season... what am I missing?


----------



## Psycle151 (Dec 20, 2005)

Okay I see what you're saying now.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

3 hours until indoor skatepark!!!!


----------



## revmonkey (Jun 5, 2005)

ontario_bike said:


> 3 hours until indoor skatepark!!!!


we dont care!

nice bike.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

revmonkey said:


> we dont care!
> 
> nice bike.


Harsh.


----------



## IonicRipper (Oct 26, 2006)

revmonkey said:


> we dont care!
> 
> 
> > Chill out man, hes happy and he wants to share it.
> ...


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

snaky69 said:


> Harsh.


But true. you dont gotta post everytime you do something. Post sh1t when you actually get back from the park with pics or somethin.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

i got back from the skatepark last night around 9:30... SOOO much fun! we were there along with a couple 20" ers 24" ers, and 26" ers. The local pro was there ripping it up. Unfortunately, we were having so much fun we didnt really ant to film. we just rode the hell out of our bikes for 3hours! i totally want to go back next monday, then, i promise we'll get some riding pics. the bike rides extrremely well!


----------

